
Biohacker News - chrisrxth
http://biohacker.io/
======
cryoshon
Interesting, I've been looking for something like this for years and even
considered starting one myself a couple of years ago. I hope that there are
more users/traction.

Any idea who runs the site or if there's an about page? I'd be interested in
volunteering my services.

~~~
chrisrxth
Hey, yes I run it. Just set it up a few days ago. I'd love any help you want
to offer as far as getting the word out and getting it started - this is the
hardest part.

Also if you are interested, I'm working on a few more related projects that
I'd love to chat about and am looking for collaborators on. Wanna shoot me an
email? chris@cjroth.com

